# Servicing & cam belt replacement



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

My car is up for service (73k) and I've been quoted the following from Audi:

Inspection - £260 or Oil change - £200
Cam belt - £426

Will get some alternative quotes, but as a sanity check on the cam belt, does that look right? Also is the water pump replaced with the cam belt usually?

This is the 4th service the car is having. The last service in Feb 11 has ticks against:

Audi LongLife service - oil change & inspection
Additional work - spark plugs, dust & pollen filter element, air filter & s-tronic oil & filter

The car was registered in May 07 and has always been on a longlife service. Can I expect an Inspection this time around (as opposed to just an oil change)?

And final question, Audi refers to major and interim services on their website. Can that be taken to mean inspection and oil change?

Thanks.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Be interested to hear what other thoughts on this are as I got a call from Audi Belfast last week advising me my timing belt needed changed and they were doing an offer (bless!) for £400 and something. THey said it's an all day job and that they'd change the tensioners while they were in there.

I'm heading to speak to a local mechanic at lunchtime to see what price he'd do it for, and it will be interesting to see what price he'd charge.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I've had 2 other quotes from local VW/Audi specialists for ~£400, but I'll need more detail from Audi on what their figure includes.

Not quite sure though whether it's worth changing the cam belt at 73k when the service book states an interval of 115k :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This site may be useful.......http://www.mytimingbelt.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Jem said:


> Not quite sure though whether it's worth changing the cam belt at 73k when the service book states an interval of 115k :?


The dealer can take the upper cover off and perform a visual inspection. Shouldn't take long and you have some certainty. If all looks OK, no cracks, no oil or dirt, no signs of wear, then leave it till the next service I'd say.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Really? That mileage is very interesting - mine's only just about to tip over 45k but because it's 5 years old, I was told it needed done.

I spoke to an independent guy on Friday as I mentioned in my earlier post and he came back almost £100 cheaper for genuine Audi parts or £150 odd cheaper when using non Audi branded parts. He's ex Agnew (ie Belfast Audi) so should know what he's doing.


----------



## kimmy_89 (Mar 3, 2011)

I got my timing belt done for £275 at an audi specialist (not dealer)  and they replaced teh water pump for this too.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Cam belt replacement is age related, as well as mileage. Usually 4 years, but, as the mileage has increased, this may have increased too. £400ish is usual dealer price, but the water pump will be extra on that. Opinion varies on whether the W/P is necessary, but, IMO, it might as well be done while the engine is stripped for the cam belt.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Would suggest comprehensive cam belt & water pump change with inspection service.

Check prices with local garages & independent specialists, as in tts, awesome, apr & amd.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Speak to 4 rings, they're pretty good albeit a bit too close to dealer prices. I'd do the cam belt now better safe than sorry, it's not a technically diffficult job just bloody inconvenient to do but the parts are pricey too, tensioners and rollers may as well be done, some say its essential but there are few incidents of failure.

A visual inspection would show feck all, you would need to check all the teeth on it no dealer would do that, they would take the cover off and say it looks ok but thats it.

Deffo do water pump at the same time thats a no-brainer, it the water pump goes afterwards you need to re-do the cam belt. I'd do thermostat too as you've dropped the coolant you may as well.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to do an interm service/oil change with Audi at £149 after they agreed to honour their fixed service pricing.

Cam belt I've been quoted £426 + £150 for water pump through the dealer. I'll be going with a local Audi specialist who will do the tensioners, rollers and water pump for £400 using genuine Audi parts. Seems reasonable to me.

Everything else including brake fluid change can wait for the next major service.

Edit: Cheers Dentted, I'll get a quote.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Just noticed there are a couple of 4-rings about!

http://www.4rings.co.uk/

http://www.4ringsmotors.co.uk/

Which of the two were you referring to?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, this one....http://www.4rings.co.uk/

Hoggy.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

They've quoted a replacement cost of the full cam belt and coolant pump assembly at £415, which includes fresh coolant and new engine mount retaining bolts as well as the full belt assembly and coolant pump.

Competative, considering it's a door to door service.


----------



## Allan&gt;Isaac Agnew (Mar 29, 2012)

nylo said:


> Really? That mileage is very interesting - mine's only just about to tip over 45k but because it's 5 years old, I was told it needed done.
> 
> I spoke to an independent guy on Friday as I mentioned in my earlier post and he came back almost £100 cheaper for genuine Audi parts or £150 odd cheaper when using non Audi branded parts. He's ex Agnew (ie Belfast Audi) so should know what he's doing.


Hi NYLO,

I am from the Isaac Agnew group and I know the service manager at Belfast Audi very well. The price they quoted you includes collection and delivery/taxi service and other perks, but if you do not require these, they might be able to sharpen the pencil a bit so to speak. 
If you haven't had the timing belt changed yet then please give him a call at Belfast Audi and let him know Allan sent you from the Isaac Agnew group.

Hope we can get you sorted.

Allan


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Allan>Isaac Agnew said:


> nylo said:
> 
> 
> > Really? That mileage is very interesting - mine's only just about to tip over 45k but because it's 5 years old, I was told it needed done.
> ...


Hi Allan,

Sorry, only just spotted your post. Thanks for the info - I got sorted in the end but will certainly mention your name next time I'm in touch with Agnews about anything

Thanks
Carolyn


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

A thumbs up to Dean from 4 rings for sorting out the cam belt earlier this week. Very professional. Very diligent.

It's the first non-Audi stamp in the book, but would have no hesitation using again for other works.


----------

